
Announcing the Square CTF - amenghra
https://squarectf.com/
======
amenghra
Square is running a CTF. You can signup on
[https://squarectf.com/](https://squarectf.com/) and the puzzles will be
released on Wednesday (Oct 4th). You'll have until Friday of the following
week to solve puzzles if you want to compete for the prizes (otherwise you can
solve them at your own pace).

The challenges are going to be fun and you'll learn a thing or two along the
way!

Our target audience is people who have never or seldom participated in a CTF
before and who have minimal security background. So for example, we posted a
tips & resources page.

We recommend you work as a team (3-5 people should be ideal) and we can help
pair people up if needed.

Happy to answer questions.

